# XIAOMI mipad to launch in India at Rs.12,999/-



## kg11sgbg (Mar 13, 2015)

*Source* :





> Xiaomi MiPad With 7.9-Inch Display, Tegra K1 SoC Launched at Rs. 12,999 | NDTV Gadgets



This one is a hell lot of a device running under NVIDIA Tegra k1, 2GB RAM,*2048x1536 pixels*,etc...
Only con for many of us :--> It has no sim slot(wifi model only)

It will be available at Flipkart from 24th March 2015 onwards...
How many are willing to buy it?????????????????


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 13, 2015)

Currently, I don't require a tablet. So, not going to buy despite the alluring specs.

GSMArena Listing:
Xiaomi Mi Pad 7.9 - Full phone specifications


----------



## kg11sgbg (Mar 13, 2015)

^Those who are avid gamers they can have the Tablet,if it is their first buy.


----------



## ashs1 (Mar 13, 2015)

I am tempted to get it...will wait for a couple of weeks ( after release ) before finalising..


----------



## avinandan012 (Mar 13, 2015)

without the SIM slot it will be another gaming device. I doubt PC gamers wil go for it.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Mar 13, 2015)

extreme over heating issue, can't even game, useless, not buying this crap.


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 13, 2015)

check the reviews first before buying


----------



## $hadow (Mar 13, 2015)

looks good but still the overheating issue is related with the processor so gaming won't be a good choice on this.


----------



## Nanducob (Mar 13, 2015)

Should have named mi tab instead,of mi pad to be safe


----------



## kg11sgbg (Mar 13, 2015)

Prices will fall further for this Tablet ,may be at year end 2015 or early 2016,after XIAOMI starts its production/manufacturing here in India.
Though a guess.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 13, 2015)

^ Mi Pad is probably the most powerful tablet under 20k. I don't see why they should reduce the price even further.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Mar 14, 2015)

^ If and only units are manufactured here in India,prices should definitely fall due to economics.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 14, 2015)

kg11sgbg said:


> ^ If and only units are manufactured here in India,prices should definitely fall due to economics.



China is world's manufacturing hub because its costs lesser there to produce and export things out. It'll only lead to increased prices if they go producing the tablet here. In India, labour isn't as cheap as in China.


----------



## $hadow (Mar 14, 2015)

Chinese Govt provide proper subsidies to the companies manufacturing in China where as Indian Govt only provide a a certain deduction in the budget for companies producing phones in India.


----------



## kkn13 (Mar 14, 2015)

mipad looks rather tempting
still im not a big fan of Tegra chipsets..
best to wait for reviews etc


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Mar 14, 2015)

$hadow said:


> Chinese Govt provide proper subsidies to the companies manufacturing in China where as Indian Govt only provide a a certain deduction in the budget for companies producing phones in India.



When modi's tries to setup factories, the congress farmers will revolt in the name of agriculture.


----------



## amjath (Mar 15, 2015)

Xiaomi to begin production in India within 12-18 months | Digit.in


----------



## kalam_gohab (Mar 15, 2015)

Nexus 7 2013 is now available for 150$.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Mar 15, 2015)

I am looking forward to buy XIAOMI mi pad along with the Swipe Ultimate *3G* 2-in-1 (Windows) Tablet within the upcoming Durga puja 2015 holidays.


----------



## $hadow (Mar 15, 2015)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> When modi's tries to setup factories, the congress farmers will revolt in the name of agriculture.


Yeah but the govt will eventually get what it want.


----------



## kkn13 (Mar 16, 2015)

kg11sgbg said:


> I am looking forward to buy XIAOMI mi pad along with the Swipe Ultimate *3G* 2-in-1 (Windows) Tablet within the upcoming Durga puja 2015 holidays.



wait for Nokia N1 as well,very well made and designed


----------



## Phoenix117 (Mar 16, 2015)

Should i buy the mi pad?
I Am Power Hog

Currently i use a i6+ 64gb for everything
It can be a decent tab,
I dont have any laptop,
So if i buy
Mi pad+64gb microsd+Bluetooth gamepad
Will cost around 15k


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 16, 2015)

Phoenix117 said:


> Should i buy the mi pad?
> I Am Power Hog
> 
> Currently i use a *i6* + 64gb for everything
> ...





Core i3, i5, i7?

There's nothing such as i6.


----------



## Phoenix117 (Mar 16, 2015)

I meant an iphone 6+ 64gb lol

I Use that for everything  and use around 47gb of space on my iphone

I dont have a laptop just a desktop rig
So i plan to buy mipad


----------



## kkn13 (Mar 16, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Core i3, i5, i7?
> 
> There's nothing such as i6.



he meant iphone 6
edit-just saw he already posted

- - - Updated - - -



Phoenix117 said:


> I meant an iphone 6+ 64gb lol
> 
> I Use that for everything  and use around 47gb of space on my iphone
> 
> ...



get a tablet with CM rom support instead
itll compliment your iphone better and youll get the best of both worlds
mipad isnt bad but Xiaomi doesnt release source which means no custom roms and MIUI is rather sluggish


----------



## kg11sgbg (Mar 16, 2015)

kkn13 said:


> he meant iphone 6
> edit-just saw he already posted
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...


I am very much impressed with CyanogenMod(CM) features + reviews, will that be supported on Nokia N1?
If supported then that will be a smart buy.


----------



## kalam_gohab (Mar 16, 2015)

^^ that depends on developers and availability of the tablet. AFAIK there are more custom rom and modding for the devices which don't have availability problem.


----------



## kkn13 (Mar 17, 2015)

kg11sgbg said:


> I am very much impressed with CyanogenMod(CM) features + reviews, will that be supported on Nokia N1?
> If supported then that will be a smart buy.



sadly no , popular well made tablets such as Nokia N1,MiPad,fonepad 7 etc these days dont have many custom roms such as CM
MIUI is available for more tablets than CM but its very sluggish
Only Nexus 7 has awesome roms
availability point is partly true but its no longer applicable because even popular devices dont have proper roms,root etc

- - - Updated - - -

though i must mention,dont fret if your favourite roms dont support your device,check out xposed framework,it is designed to kill the need for a custom rom and only needs root ,it even allows OTA updates(though you lose root with OTA and must root again,no biggie)
Still I find CM more stable,safer,easier and convenient and more updates of course


----------



## $hadow (Mar 17, 2015)

Nexus always got a bunch of dev support and since the official support is also not yet down so nexus devices are still holding strong.


----------



## kkn13 (Mar 17, 2015)

$hadow said:


> Nexus always got a bunch of dev support and since the official support is also not yet down so nexus devices are still holding strong.



ironically Nexus 6 and 9 are lagging behind of older Nexus devices in terms of dev support
the prev gen Nexuses had amazing roms for all needs


----------



## kg11sgbg (Mar 17, 2015)

Nexus HTC (9" screen,as a dream device)is well beyond my budget,the other Nexus tablets being of 7" screen is a strict NO/CON for me.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Mar 17, 2015)

kg11sgbg said:


> Nexus HTC (9" screen,as a dream device)is well beyond my budget,the other Nexus tablets being of 7" screen is a strict NO/CON for me.



7 is best..you will ultimately get bored of tablets quickly...you will see 7 is best.

I have 6 apple iPads, 4 android tablets.. all shapes and sizes and versions. 
ultimately today, i carry around only the latest nexus 7, it also fits in my skinny jeans pocket on the go.

skype is terrible pain in tablets.. you have to hold it high up..
same problem with long gaming sessions.
tablets so boring, now considering buy a 2-in-1 lightweight touch laptops 12inch ones for serious browsing.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Mar 18, 2015)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> 7 is best..you will ultimately get bored of tablets quickly...you will see 7 is best.
> 
> I have 6 apple iPads, 4 android tablets.. all shapes and sizes and versions.
> ultimately today, i carry around only the latest nexus 7, it also fits in my skinny jeans pocket on the go.
> ...



I don't get you. You are saying Tablets are boring again you are saying 7 is best.  Isn 't there a controversial conveying of thoughts?
For mobile phones(rather phablets) 5.5" is the most optimal screen  size for me. What is boring for you may not be for me,mate.

I already have 3 tablets of 7" screen size at my disposal.For me 7" screen tablets are a bit  unpleasant + boring in usage.Of course if  you talk about features/characteristics/functioning  of Nexus only in general,then nothing to argue about.

I am considering to purchase (2-in-1) SWIPE 3G Ultimate after some months.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Mar 18, 2015)

when you compare tablets.. 7 is best. but tables vs laptop.. Laptop ftw.. i rarely use tablet at my home!


----------



## kg11sgbg (Mar 18, 2015)

^Again personal choice and perspectiveness of ones mind.
Nothing personal or particular here.

- - - Updated - - -

I shall initially read the reviews of buyers then make a decision....


----------



## kkn13 (Mar 18, 2015)

7" as best is nothing but arguable and is purely preference
I find 7" convenient but too small and clumsy to operate at home,its great when you are on the move,unless you own a phablet

as for android vs iPad,I too have iPads 2,3,4 (2 iPad 2's,1 iPad 3,2 iPad 4's) , Nexus 7(both 2012 and 2013),2 Lenovo Tabs(1 A2107-H and another model which I dont remember)
from my experience,in tablets,nothing comes close to iPad
the apps are better made for the screen and arent phone apps
android is poorly optimised for devices outside of phones and updates cause high inconsistency,my N7 2013 is totally a paper weight since Lollipop whereas my "inferior" iPad 2 is running smooth on ios 8.1

for phones ,its a whole different story and i find iphones poorly priced when iPads itself with superior hardware is available for 3-4 times lesser price 
iphones are also poorly built,limited and dont offer anything which would make me consider it over an android or windows phone

given a choice,id buy a One Plus One or a 1520 over an iPhone for a much lesser price and have a better experience
at the same time,id rather buy an iPad or a Windows Tablet over an android one any day
^^assuming budgets are high ofcourse


----------



## powerhoney (Mar 19, 2015)

kkn13 said:


> 7" as best is nothing but arguable and is purely preference
> I find 7" convenient but too small and clumsy to operate at home,its great when you are on the move,unless you own a phablet
> 
> as for android vs iPad,I too have iPads 2,3,4 (2 iPad 2's,1 iPad 3,2 iPad 4's) , Nexus 7(both 2012 and 2013),2 Lenovo Tabs(1 A2107-H and another model which I dont remember)
> ...



+1 to this!!! Well said!!!


----------



## kg11sgbg (Mar 19, 2015)

kkn13 said:


> 7" as best is nothing but arguable and is purely preference
> I find 7" convenient but too small and clumsy to operate at home,its great when you are on the move,unless you own a phablet
> 
> as for android vs iPad,I too have iPads 2,3,4 (2 iPad 2's,1 iPad 3,2 iPad 4's) , Nexus 7(both 2012 and 2013),2 Lenovo Tabs(1 A2107-H and another model which I dont remember)
> ...


+1,from me also.That's an explanation very clearly and logically defined.


----------



## Nanducob (Mar 19, 2015)

kkn13 said:


> 7" as best is nothing but arguable and is purely preference
> I find 7" convenient but too small and clumsy to operate at home,its great when you are on the move,unless you own a phablet
> 
> as for android vs iPad,I too have iPads 2,3,4 (2 iPad 2's,1 iPad 3,2 iPad 4's) , Nexus 7(both 2012 and 2013),2 Lenovo Tabs(1 A2107-H and another model which I dont remember)
> ...


Unbiased opinion


----------



## $hadow (Mar 19, 2015)

kkn13 said:


> ironically Nexus 6 and 9 are lagging behind of older Nexus devices in terms of dev support
> the prev gen Nexuses had amazing roms for all needs



Yeah that was the reason I picked N7 2013 instead of N9.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Mar 20, 2015)

the point is tablets are clumsy compared to laptops at home when you skype call, watch videos or even browse.
holding a tablet takes effort, but the laptop, you just keep it.

and i have noticed every around me get bored of tablets. including myself. its only my cousins kids use them to game all day.
*www.google.co.in/search?q=tablet+market+declining


----------



## kkn13 (Mar 20, 2015)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> the point is tablets are clumsy compared to laptops at home when you skype call, watch videos or even browse.
> holding a tablet takes effort, but the laptop, you just keep it.
> 
> and i have noticed every around me get bored of tablets. including myself. its only my cousins kids use them to game all day.
> *www.google.co.in/search?q=tablet+market+declining



thats true
its personal preference however
a "sofa person" will always prefer a laptop
a "couch person" will always prefer a tablet
^^ Im both I guess  

- - - Updated - - -



$hadow said:


> Yeah that was the reason I picked N7 2013 instead of N9.



yeah N9 and N6 are really overpriced imho
I guess thats why dev support is poor


----------



## $hadow (Mar 20, 2015)

Well Nexus 9 is overpriced but I won't say the same about N6. It is priced very competitively [MENTION=184724]kkn13[/MENTION]
BTW Mi pad unboxing is on geekyranjit channel. Anyone interested should check out.


----------



## kkn13 (Mar 21, 2015)

$hadow said:


> Well Nexus 9 is overpriced but I won't say the same about N6. It is priced very competitively t.



Well after owning 3 Nexus devices I dont feel N6 is really worth it
It looks and feels like a glorified Moto X which is priced much better than N6 and performance etc is great


----------



## $hadow (Mar 22, 2015)

kkn13 said:


> Well after owning 3 Nexus devices I dont feel N6 is really worth it
> It looks and feels like a glorified Moto X which is priced much better than N6 and performance etc is great



Well that is certainly been a hot topic to argue on but I am looking forward for S6 launch on Monday. I got a invite to their conference.


----------



## kkn13 (Mar 22, 2015)

$hadow said:


> Well that is certainly been a hot topic to argue on but I am looking forward for S6 launch on Monday. I got a invite to their conference.



ohh nice
S6 is interesting 
Im not too thrilled at the same time- the curves might be tougher to protect, tougher to get a proper cover etc
My own phone(Lumia 720) has a slightly curved display at the edges and ive had trouble with another phone of the same model(my 1st 720 was black,after I broke the display,I sold it and bought a red one)
one thing is there,Curved displays look unique and cool
should be an interesting concept but not one I would bet my money on

- - - Updated - - -

*images.fonearena.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2013/05/Nokia-Lumia-720-21.jpg
for reference


----------



## amjath (Mar 22, 2015)

^ sorry for OT: Sammy designed their case which is cool
*i.imgur.com/So3fjNF.jpg


----------



## kkn13 (Mar 23, 2015)

amjath said:


> ^ sorry for OT: Sammy designed their case which is cool
> *i.imgur.com/So3fjNF.jpg



that is rather innovative and looks awesome!!
Im impressed by samsung after a long time
very unique!!


----------



## $hadow (Mar 23, 2015)

So I guess the price is not a lot weird. The launch the base model for 49k and edge model for 58k. Might be a noticeable reduction in the near future.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 23, 2015)

$hadow said:


> So I guess the price is not a lot weird. The launch the base model for 49k and edge model for 58k. Might be a noticeable reduction in the near future.



Dude, wrong thread.


----------



## kkn13 (Mar 23, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Dude, wrong thread.



hes talking about S6,see the previous posts........


----------



## $hadow (Mar 23, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Dude, wrong thread.



Continuing the upper discussion. Will be posting in the related thread.


----------



## kkn13 (Mar 23, 2015)

$hadow said:


> So I guess the price is not a lot weird. The launch the base model for 49k and edge model for 58k. Might be a noticeable reduction in the near future.



not worth it imho
a good phone shouldnt cross 28k imho
Look at OPO and Yureka,offer flagship like stuff for so cheap
especially One Plus One,its a proper flagship for 20k
even Mipad for that matter is certainly underpriced
give that hardware to Google and they price it wayy above(Nexus 9)

I think its time to give a chance to other brands now
the usual brands are taking consumers for granted

earlier it was quality differences but no longer,that gap has gone
regular brands have worsened hardware quality and new brands have improved
^If ASS is ignored that is


----------



## $hadow (Mar 23, 2015)

kkn13 said:


> not worth it imho
> a good phone shouldnt cross 28k imho
> Look at OPO and Yureka,offer flagship like stuff for so cheap
> especially One Plus One,its a proper flagship for 20k
> ...



We are waiting for one plus two.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Mar 23, 2015)

Mi pad reviews should pour in after a few days.
I am thinking (may be unsuccessful also) to gift this particular Tablet to my daughter so that she could play games.


----------



## kkn13 (Mar 23, 2015)

im so tempted but i already have so many ipads and an ipad look-alike isnt what im after
I want something different for my next purchase
Im tempted to pick up another Nexus 7 or wait for a One Plus tablet


----------



## $hadow (Mar 24, 2015)

kkn13 said:


> im so tempted but i already have so many ipads and an ipad look-alike isnt what im after
> I want something different for my next purchase
> Im tempted to pick up another Nexus 7 or wait for a One Plus tablet



I would still advice not to pick up mi pad. But yeah nexus 7 is ever green and will be a dev dolly for atleast the next 2 years or so.


----------



## kkn13 (Mar 24, 2015)

$hadow said:


> I would still advice not to pick up mi pad. But yeah nexus 7 is ever green and will be a dev dolly for atleast the next 2 years or so.



yeah form factor is also exactly what i need for my "car-dash" tablet build for my dad
im gonna check out the mount locally because no one else replied


----------



## $hadow (Mar 24, 2015)

kkn13 said:


> yeah form factor is also exactly what i need for my "car-dash" tablet build for my dad
> im gonna check out the mount locally because no one else replied



There are plenty of car mounts available on fk. You should out those.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Mar 24, 2015)

$hadow said:


> I would still advice not to pick up mi pad. But yeah nexus 7 is ever green and will be a dev dolly for atleast the next 2 years or so.



Why so annoyed with mi pad?
Any reasons in particular??????
Not every gadget freaks/users are developers or programmers or system builders.Without undermining Nexus ,*the screen size is a con *for me and nothing else.


----------



## kkn13 (Mar 25, 2015)

$hadow said:


> There are plenty of car mounts available on fk. You should out those.



yeah but im not sure about quality etc 
plus they are pricey


----------



## $hadow (Mar 25, 2015)

The hardware is powerful but the fact you can even fry a egg after some intensive gaming is a big problem. Along that it might heat up on prolong video viewing.

- - - Updated - - -



kkn13 said:


> yeah but im not sure about quality etc
> plus they are pricey



Check out a local shop. I have no idea about pricing since all my cars have built in but some of my friends got it from a third party sellers offline.


----------



## abhigeek (Mar 28, 2015)

Anybody bought mi pad?
Looking for a decent review.


----------

